# Stocking Question



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have a question regarding fish Stocking in the freshwater aquarium.
I am planning to set up a 125 Gallon Aquarium with the following.

10 platies
10 zebra danios
2 Angels
4 SAE
4 Otto
4 Cory Fish
4 Khuli Loaches


Please let me know if they are compatible with each other or not.

Thanks


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

They should be fine, but I would add a few more corys.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Definitely add more Corys as they look great in a big group and you have the space for them. With a 125g, you may want to go with 6 six Angels to better fill the tank out but its personal preference on this part.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Do angels bother SAE and Otto.....I have read on a site that big angels can eat the Ottos...???


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if you've seen these before, but I thought I would post them as they are useful in planning a tank,

Stock levels/compatibility:
http://aqadvisor.com

Heater calculator:
http://boonedocks.net/fishtank/ftweb.php


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

With such a large tank I would suggest getting more corys and especially more khuli loaches, the more you have, the less shy they become, with 4, you will rarely see the khulis. Also think you have room for a few more angels, 2, maybe even 3 pairs. Make sure you put the smaller fish such as platies and danios with angels while they are growing up or they will turn into food for adult angels. Are you going planted or not? Either way I would advise a few BN pleco to deal with algae, especially on the large panes of glass of a 125g. Hopefully this helps


----------



## Storm (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree with Ciao the Sae and Ottos are not required and you will hardly see them and SAE's arent very good for algae once they get bigger. If you are worried about algae get MTS (malasian trumpet snails). They clean up far more. Plus that will give you more room to put fish you will see more often like more angels or maybe some Gouramis.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not sure I would increase the number of Angels. Two will look lonely in a tank that big but whenever I have tried a larger number they tend to fight amongst themselves.

Lee


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

angles can be troublesome in large groups with other fish i found.

once you have 4+ they will tend to pair or group and will focus their energy on other fish or themselves.

angels in my opinions do best by themselves as a display or with bottom feeders at most.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a 125 with 4 huge angels (they were not huge 6 mths ago) now they are like 7" tall or more. They have slowly eaten a school of 30 rummynose tetras down to 12 ish. They will more then likely eat your ottos. For me 4 fully grown angels is plenty in a tank that size.


----------

